# Job Prospects



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

As many of you know, I'm drawing down on my last semester at college and in the process of applying for LEO jobs (including taking all the tests) and working to sit down with those still in and retired from the job to get as much information as possible.

One thought that's crossed my mind in the last month has been regarding what to while waiting for that letter. I'm now beginning to broaden my horizons/application searches for jobs related to LE in some capacity whether that be dispatching, strong point security, threat assessment, intel or anything in that realm. That being said, since I'm just scratching at the top of the surface I don't quite know where to look for these types of jobs.

Figured I'd reach out to you all and see if anyone had any avenues of approach or suggestions of places/things to look into. Feel free to PM me or reply here. Thanks in advance !


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

As Mike told you GO WEST YOUNG MAN !!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> As Mike told you GO WEST YOUNG MAN !!


And I'll be here ready to help if you decide to do so...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

City of New Bedford Police Department (Official)


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> As Mike told you GO WEST YOUNG MAN !!





LA Copper said:


> And I'll be here ready to help if you decide to do so...


Military limitations -_-


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

visible25 said:


> Military limitations -_-


Get on a deployment ASAP.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

USAF3424 said:


> Get on a deployment ASAP.


That's the plan if I'm being honest


----------



## Patr8726 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm assuming based on your age that you're wrapping up a bachelors. I'd suggest you continue on for the masters if possible, while simultaneously getting some LE or public safety type experience as you described. Education doesn't affect your CS score, but there's a whole world of LE out there that finds education desirable.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

It's kind of an uphill battle.
You can do the whole dispatcher , Reserve intermittent ,Special, etc
Maybe in ten years you'd find yourself for the full-time gig.

It seems residency with the vet status is the golden ticket.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Patr8726 said:


> I'm assuming based on your age that you're wrapping up a bachelors. I'd suggest you continue on for the masters if possible, while simultaneously getting some LE or public safety type experience as you described. Education doesn't affect your CS score, but there's a whole world of LE out there that finds education desirable.


They do?

My bachelors wasn't worth the paper it was written on when applying... the only thing that mattered was "academy trained" and since that appeared nowhere on my resume, to the circular file it went.

You talking Feds?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Wasn't Fitchburg State doing something with a full-time Academy now ?

Can say it enough. Ditch the degree and spend your money on an academy.


----------



## Patr8726 (Dec 12, 2015)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> They do?
> 
> My bachelors wasn't worth the paper it was written on when applying... the only thing that mattered was "academy trained" and since that appeared nowhere on my resume, to the circular file it went.
> 
> You talking Feds?


With the feds and with most local agencies, a degree is very often the difference between landing any LE job and landing a great LE job. For example, look at NH, PSTC publishes #'s on the educational background of all new police hires in their annual reports. Compare that to the news articles or social media posts from the more desirable agencies in the state who spell out the education of their new hires. It's fairly simple to see.
In MA the FT academy is the big thing becwuse there's no direct sponsorship route. But to be more universally marketable, education. Especially when you're young with less responsibility in life, do it.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Combination of full time academy and a degree is key now to getting a job in Massachusetts, especially non civil circus agencies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I woud look into possibly joining the military as either guard or reserve and after 180 consectutive days of service (I think) you would achieve veteran preferance and be able to be higher up on the civil service list in your town (if they are CS). Also, I would recommend getting a job in a related career field while also trying to stay involved in your commuity (doing community service, apply as a dispatcher, attend a Citizens Police Academy). Lastly, I know school is probaly the last thing you would want, but if you chose to take the military route, you would be able to use your GI Bill benefits towards either chipping away at your masters degree (which is huge if the dept. has Quinn or some type of education incentive) or going to EMT training.

I don't know your current living situation, but ask anyone here. Get the training and schooling out of the way before you get on the job, meet a girl, have kids, buy a house etc etc... time literally disapears!

I only suggest the guard/reserve level because I was on active duty for 4 consecutive years, and I missed an oppurtunity to get a fulltime gig because I had time left on my contract.

Just my $.02!!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> I woud look into possibly joining the military as either guard or reserve and after 180 consectutive days of service (I think) you would achieve veteran preferance and be able to be higher up on the civil service list in your town (if they are CS). Also, I would recommend getting a job in a related career field while also trying to stay involved in your commuity (doing community service, apply as a dispatcher, attend a Citizens Police Academy). Lastly, I know school is probaly the last thing you would want, but if you chose to take the military route, you would be able to use your GI Bill benefits towards either chipping away at your masters degree (which is huge if the dept. has Quinn or some type of education incentive) or going to EMT training.
> 
> I don't know your current living situation, but ask anyone here. Get the training and schooling out of the way before you get on the job, meet a girl, have kids, buy a house etc etc... time literally disapears!
> 
> ...


Currently in the reserves and upon graduation this spring working to get some sort of deployment but will also look into seeing what other courses I can take such as emt. Thanks


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Try to get the job you want before starting a family. Chances are once the wife and kids come along you'll be stuck working whatever job you have.
And of course having a spouse that's cool with your occupation.
Not all of them are.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Where are you looking to work?


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Where are you looking to work?


I'm choosing to be stupid and go against what 99% of you tell me and stay in the Northeast region. Also due to the reserves I am limited to how far I can go from my duty station


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Have you ever considered the exciting field of TV REPAIR?


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

If you don't self sponsor, I would look and ask around about some of the civil service towns to see where they are at. You only need 10% for dvet preference, I know a guy who got 10% for razor burn/stubble from constant shaving in the military. Bullshit, I know, but he was looking out for himself and I can't say I blame him, and no it wasn't me. I know Bourne has like 6 guys on FTO and are trying to put more on after that. I heard that one set of hires through them recently there were no residences of the town and all vets. Full time, sent them all to full time academy.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

visible25 said:


> I'm choosing to be stupid and go against what 99% of you tell me and stay in the Northeast region. Also due to the reserves I am limited to how far I can go from my duty station


You can go as far away from your reserve unit as you want. You just need to find one eventually when you get to wherever you go - worst case is you go into the IRR. You just need to communicate with your unit(s) and do the right paperwork. The reserves cannot prevent you from moving.

I'm retired from the reserves myself - did 24 years - and I moved to different states and found new units. Not really a big deal.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

At least go out and visit.
Ya never know


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

visible25 said:


> I'm choosing to be stupid and go against what 99% of you tell me and stay in the Northeast region. Also due to the reserves I am limited to how far I can go from my duty station


I just hope in 10 years you don't look back and regret making this decision.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

A ton of good advice given as always on here. Take all of it and analyze it and really think about what you want. This state and the North east is difficult. Now knowing what I know about this state and l.e. in general, and even though I eventually got on, if I were young again , I'd move west or south and at least get my feet wet instead of sticking in this messed up state you can eventually try and come back this way. 
I had a friend who was on my job..in fact we grew up together. Left the pd here after a trip down south to fl. Got on down there and never looked back. And he's making Decient coin too. I wish I had gone at the time before I had a wife and kids. Point is there are other good options and take what's right for what you really want. If you want it, be open to other alternatives. Sorry for the long rant and good luck.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Joel98 said:


> I just hope in 10 years you don't look back and regret making this decision.


You and I both...

And thanks to everyone else who's contributed. Despite choosing to begin up here, I still am open to changing it up down the road if it's not looking promising.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

NYPD is hiring. Great place to start.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Joel98 said:


> I just hope in 10 years you don't look back and regret making this decision.


I always say it...

If I had it all over to do again, literally woke up tomorrow at 22 years old, LAPD.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> At least go out and visit.
> Ya never know


You stole my video.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

pahapoika said:


> Try to get the job you want before starting a family. Chances are once the wife and kids come along you'll be stuck working whatever job you have.
> And of course having a spouse that's cool with your occupation.
> Not all of them are.


Above +1
I knew from the start that L.E. was going to be a "hobby" for me. My advice is to do what I did and marry an R.N. or hell even a NP or MD.......Let them make the big bucks so you can concentrate on loving the job!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Was so into the job when I first started. I'm very grateful for where I am now and my retirement but if I could do it all over again I'd be a plumber,electrician. Etcccccccc


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Treehouse413 said:


> Was so into the job when I first started. I'm very grateful for where I am now and my retirement but if I could do it all over again I'd be a plumber,electrician. Etcccccccc


 /\
This


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

visible25 said:


> Military limitations -_-


You can very easily transfer to another unit wherever you end up with a cop job. I looked into this quite extensively myself. Don't let your reserve service stop you from going South or West.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

CapeSpecial said:


> You can very easily transfer to another unit wherever you end up with a cop job. I looked into this quite extensively myself. Don't let your reserve service stop you from going South or West.


I realize that switching won't be the end of the world... what's keeping me is family - specifically sick family


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

visible25 said:


> I realize that switching won't be the end of the world... what's keeping me is family - specifically sick family


I hear you there.... and that's what's most important.


----------



## 15453 (Sep 20, 2010)

You had to join the program with a small amount of credits, it's like a 5 year program you get your masters and a FT academy. Try VT, Maine there always hiring troopers. Money ain't good but if you wanna stay here and not deal with CS then that's probably your best bet not being academy trained. Depending on your unit or mos I had a couple friends get put through the Worcester academy by the army as MPs a while ago? But I would go west, look at Utah, colorodo ect it's gorgeous out there



pahapoika said:


> Wasn't Fitchburg State doing something with a full-time Academy now ?
> 
> Can say it enough. Ditch the degree and spend your money on an academy.


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

visible25 said:


> I realize that switching won't be the end of the world... what's keeping me is family - specifically sick family


Well, that's a good reason then.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

I went to Rhode Island, I was hired within 4 months of taking the test. The RI Academy, is accepted by the MPTC in case you ever decide to return home. RI is close enough to MA and has high population density and there is plenty of police work to be done. You won't be policing a one horse town, unless you go to Scituate or Foster.

Soon enough most departments will be out of CS, then it will be all political hooks and academy training.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Some advice . If your local area doesn't pan out please look federal . Postal police has a great gig w great money. At the end of the day it's about the pay,time off, and benefits . Trust me.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Virginia is lovely this time of year.

We are always hiring and it's a great stepping stone if you want to get your 1811 one day.


----------

